# The Dark Maze Game



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

Reviving old game time. Anyway, this is the idea:

You are in a maze. However, it is very dark! So dark that you can't see anything...

Posters in this thread will post one of the four cardinal directions (north, south, east, west). The player character will then go in that direction. You can do any of the following:

You can bump into a wall, in which case you will lose one point.
You can walk into a not-wall, in which case you will gain one point.
You can find a treasure chest, giving you ten points.
You can find a hintbox, which will give you a hint as well as two points.
You can run into a monster, who will eat you. You will thus lose five points.
You can find the exit, which will give you ten points!

Okay. So, let's start.

Points:
[O]:-2
PokéGhost:2
MysticMoon:1
Hoiga:1
RespectTheBlade:1
Bumped into wall 6 times
Walked into nothing 9 times
Took 15 steps
Bumped into 0 monsters
Escaped the maze 0 times


----------



## [O] (Oct 3, 2010)

<--west


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

You turn to your left and walk forward. OW! [A Wall]


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 3, 2010)

East


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

You turn to your right and walk forward. OW! [A Wall]


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 3, 2010)

Okayy Then North   ^


----------



## hyphen (Oct 3, 2010)

South.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

You turn to face North. You walk forward. Cringing, you slowly release all of you muscle tension, realizing that you didn't hit anything. [Not Wall]

You then turn right back around and go South. you wonder why you only backtracked. [Not Wall]


----------



## hyphen (Oct 3, 2010)

SOuth.

(Again.)


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

You continue South, Hitting your head on a wall. [A Wall]


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 3, 2010)

NORTHNESS please.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

You step North, thankful that you remember which way North is. [Not Wall]


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 3, 2010)

Can I get an East, here?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

You turn to your right and walk forward. OW! [A Wall]


----------



## hyphen (Oct 3, 2010)

WEst.Please? ;-;


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

You turn to your left and walk forward. OW! [A Wall]


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 3, 2010)

North...again...?


----------



## [O] (Oct 3, 2010)

<--west again please


----------



## Barubu (Oct 4, 2010)

You turn once more and continue North. [Not Wall]

You turn to your left for another attempt. OW! Dangit! [Wall]


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 4, 2010)

North again. Muahaha


----------



## Barubu (Oct 4, 2010)

You step North. [Not Wall]


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 4, 2010)

West?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 4, 2010)

You turn to your left and walk forward. OW! [A Wall]


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 4, 2010)

...North...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 4, 2010)

South.................


----------



## Barubu (Oct 4, 2010)

You step North. [Not Wall] 

You turn around and step South. [Not Wall]


----------



## hyphen (Oct 4, 2010)

EAst,please?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 4, 2010)

You turn and step to your right, surprised by the fact that there's no wall..... [Not Wall]


----------



## hyphen (Oct 4, 2010)

WEst.........


----------



## Hogia (Oct 5, 2010)

South?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 5, 2010)

You turn and go back, then going South. [Not Wall/ Not Wall]


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 5, 2010)

Let's try this out...

I'll go north.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 5, 2010)

You go North, sticking to the path you already know. [Not Wall]


----------



## Superbird (Oct 7, 2010)

North?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2010)

NOrth....


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mind if I join?

East.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 18, 2010)

My superhuman senses tell me to use an escape rope go west.


----------



## Hogia (Oct 19, 2010)

South again?


----------



## Drage (Oct 30, 2010)

I try to partipicate: east


----------

